# Coffin Sitter (Gravity Grabber Reloaded)



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Some slight tinkering with my Gravity Grabber (link http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15561&highlight=gravity+grabber ) resulted in my new coffin sitter. It is still driven by a wiper motor and set up for simple trigger by x10. I used a screambox from a Burger King kid's meal from when the Twilight movie came out. My apologies for the pictures - I used an older camera.



















The video: 





I'm planning to use this right by my front door. Kids will be standing next to it when they ring the doorbell. Should get some scares.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too cool. Nicely done!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's great. The motion is cool and he looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats cool is he pneumatic???


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job on this!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! Does the wiper motor release him so he sits up driven by a spring or something, and then crank him back down? The rotting wood in the casket makes this look very real.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

heresjohnny said:


> Nice! . . . The rotting wood in the casket makes this look very real.


Zackly! Excellent!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job! Very realistic! My so was standing next to me when the corpse moved, and he jumped backwards! You're going to get a lot of good scares on Halloween!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

heresjohnny said:


> Nice! Does the wiper motor release him so he sits up driven by a spring or something, and then crank him back down? The rotting wood in the casket makes this look very real.


That's about exactly how it works - I took my Gravity Grabber and added a spring to propel him upward instead of using gravity to pull him downward.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a nice piece! Not just the animation, but the look of it is fantastic. It looks really old. I like this one a lot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This was already a beautiful piece, and the recycling/revamping has made it even better. If it weren't already clear that you know how to make a realistic prop, I'd suspect you of doing a little digging in the local cemetery


----------

